# photoshoppers out there!



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

would any photoshopper out there mind photoshopping me a pic of a 96 sentra gxe with 17 inch Lexani Krystals on it. sorry i can't provide the pic but these rims are really popular so it shouldn't be hard to find a pic of one on the internet. I'm kind of stuck between the idea of just splurging on chrome rims and forgetting the bodykit and just lowering it with some ground control adjustable coil overs (with shortened struts strut mounts of course) and going for the luxury cruiser look since i have three things stopping me from making this a performance car (the ga16de and that automatic transmission stuck to it, and not having the bank to overcome these short comings). or just looking the part with some nice 17 inch tenzo r passion 5's or 17 inch tenzo r poke 10's gtr rear bumper, gtr side skirts and the drift front bumper.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *would any photoshopper out there mind photoshopping me a pic of a 96 sentra gxe with 17 inch Lexani Krystals on it. sorry i can't provide the pic but these rims are really popular so it shouldn't be hard to find a pic of one on the internet. I'm kind of stuck between the idea of just splurging on chrome rims and forgetting the bodykit and just lowering it with some ground control adjustable coil overs (with shortened struts strut mounts of course) and going for the luxury cruiser look since i have three things stopping me from making this a performance car (the ga16de and that automatic transmission stuck to it, and not having the bank to overcome these short comings). or just looking the part with some nice 17 inch tenzo r passion 5's or 17 inch tenzo r poke 10's gtr rear bumper, gtr side skirts and the drift front bumper. *


why not do a motor swap if u dont like the GA16DE auto and do a Pulsar GTi-R motor swap along with a manual tranny.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *17 inch Lexani Krystals *


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

superfro....I like your state of mind right now... You're stuck just like me. GA16DE and Auto--But IMO instead of the Lexanis...go with the GTR kit and Tenzos....

I think thats a much better look on a Sentra... and you can always do the basic engine bolt ons just to make sure U dont always get killed on the street.....


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

well either way krystals or bodykit with tenzos i'm going to put a 50 shot of giggle gas. speaking of nitrous does anyone know where i can get bottle like that rx7 had on fast and the furious? I want my shit hidden so no one knows i'm on the bottle but me. (a few of my close friends too but..) opium3 thanks man but can you show a shot of them on the whole car not just the front fender. Lieuspeed (sorry if i misspelled it) I said i don't have the bank to overcome these things meaning i can't really afford a sr20det swap and the other things i want to do to the car. I might work with my grandfather on the shrimp boat next summer and that would probally get me enough for the swap but i don't want to quit my previous job before summer and then go through this bullshit i'm going through now trying to get a job after the summer. so i'm deciding to just make this a cruiser car and do the secret 50 shot of nos when i want a adrenaline rush. and later on when i get out of high school and all of that build up a 300xz, altima 3.5se five speed or if i'm really lucky the new 350z for my performance ride.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *well either way krystals or bodykit with tenzos i'm going to put a 50 shot of giggle gas. speaking of nitrous does anyone know where i can get bottle like that rx7 had on fast and the furious? I want my shit hidden so no one knows i'm on the bottle but me. (a few of my close friends too but..) opium3 thanks man but can you show a shot of them on the whole car not just the front fender. Lieuspeed (sorry if i misspelled it) I said i don't have the bank to overcome these things meaning i can't really afford a sr20det swap and the other things i want to do to the car. I might work with my grandfather on the shrimp boat next summer and that would probally get me enough for the swap but i don't want to quit my previous job before summer and then go through this bullshit i'm going through now trying to get a job after the summer. so i'm deciding to just make this a cruiser car and do the secret 50 shot of nos when i want a adrenaline rush. and later on when i get out of high school and all of that build up a 300xz, altima 3.5se five speed or if i'm really lucky the new 350z for my performance ride. *


i can get that those are bottles of 25 shot. but the hidden seat thing u hafta custom do it yourself.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Those 25-shot bottles are ridiculous. In order to keep the correct pressure on each, you would need individual bottle warmers with pressure cutoff switches on each, not to mention filling them up would be a pain. If I were you, I would build a small MDF box with a hinged lid, carpet it like your trunk, and put the bottle in there. Better yet, build a sub box with a little space to hide the bottle behind and put it there with a remote bottle opener so you can turn it on whenever you like. Dissasemble your cigarette lighter and put a switch inside there to arm the system, and use a full-throttle switch to spray. Totally stealth, reasonably practical, and a nice addition to the car.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Superfro I have a picture for you*

I can e-mail it to you or have someone post it because I dont know how to.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

samo said:


> *Those 25-shot bottles are ridiculous. In order to keep the correct pressure on each, you would need individual bottle warmers with pressure cutoff switches on each, not to mention filling them up would be a pain. If I were you, I would build a small MDF box with a hinged lid, carpet it like your trunk, and put the bottle in there. Better yet, build a sub box with a little space to hide the bottle behind and put it there with a remote bottle opener so you can turn it on whenever you like. Dissasemble your cigarette lighter and put a switch inside there to arm the system, and use a full-throttle switch to spray. Totally stealth, reasonably practical, and a nice addition to the car. *


NICE>>>>


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I like stealth stuff. I'm hoping that eventually I'll be able to afford nitrous, since a DE-T and the the HS turbo are both outside my reach. I plan on some sort of crazy stealth system. I don't even want anyone to be able to see the gauges or the remote opener.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah NOS would def. be alot easie and cheaper to come by and your set up sounds real intresting.... GOOD LUCK !!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

[email protected]


----------

